# Roy Orbison: A Black & White Night



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

According to highdefdigest.com, "Roy Orbison, a Black & White Night" is to be released on HD DVD on December 18th. If you've ever seen this 1997 concert on TV (frequently aired on PBS), you know it's really worth having.

Quoting their notes: "Recorded live at the Cocoanut Grove in Los Angeles, Roy Orbison is joined by an eclectic ensemble of rock and roll superstars. Highlighting this all-star line-up are Jackson Browne, Elvis Costello, T-Bone Burnett, J.D. Souther, Jennifer Warnes, k.d. lang, Bonnie Raitt, Bruce Springsteen and Tom Waits. Orbison and fellow performers spend a scintillating hour performing many of his greatest hits."


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I have a dts sampler DVD with Pretty Woman. If that track is from this concert, the whole thing should be very good.


----------

